# Outraged text!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter sent me a text the other day:

"A guy just threw milk at me... how dairy!"

I replied, "No whey!"

She retorted:

"Me: I'm dying, call me an ambulance.

Dad: okay Darling, you're an ambulance"

I've got her well trained - well on the way to become a Tommy Cooper master :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Please don't give up your day job.


----------

